# Onkyo TX-DS797 help



## Bjess002 (Mar 8, 2012)

My tx-DS797 receiver has recently started to give me problems. Starting a couple weeks ago I would get no signal from any device connected (cd player, phono, DVD) at times, while other times it would work fine. Currently, I am getting no audio signal and it has not come back at all. All the cables are connected, I have power, but no audio. I switched from "stereo" to "direct" and I get a low-volume distorted signal, but nothing else. I'm not sure what the issue is. Any ideas?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like some of the circuitry could have just given out or shorted out, to me. I know that Onkyo receivers generally run very hot, so it could've just had too much heat and shorted one of the circuit boards.

Hopefully someone else will be able to chime in with other ideas.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you do the usual unplug the power and let it sit? Is there a factory reset feature? These are both long shots but sometimes one or the other does solve the issue.


----------



## Bjess002 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea I checked all that. No-go. Next step is taking the thing apart, I suppose. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Bjess002 (Mar 8, 2012)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Bjess002 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the receiver open-- anyone know what I should be looking for?


----------

